# Compatible hardware and drivers



## Rincewind_ (Nov 9, 2010)

Greetings!

I recently got a computer and suddenly realized that microsoft hasn't done anything good since..well..ever.

I want to try freeBsd and was wondering how i can find drivers to get my hardware working properly with the new operating system.

Specs:
Mobile Intel HM55 Express
Intel Core i3 350M / 2.26 GHz
DDR3 SDRAM -SO DIMM 204-stifts / 1 x 1 GB + 1 x 2 GB
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470
and some sort of WLAN-card that i do not knwo the name of.

I hope that im not being a total newb here..but yea, help is appreciated.


----------



## adamk (Nov 9, 2010)

All I can really say on the matter is that the HD5470 will not have any 2D or 3D acceleration on FreeBSD at the moment (and probably not for quite a while).


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 9, 2010)

WLAN-card maybe work, maybe not. Probably will work but I don't put my hand on fire for that.
For ati, I believe that Nvidia are better at least for a Unix system and easier to config them.
Also check your ethernet compatibility. (95% will work)
Don't forget! : http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/config-network-setup.html
You can load an Windows driver with ndis.
For the end this is Hardware Compatibility List (HCL) for FreeBSD 8: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/hardware.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 15, 2010)

[ closing this thread because the generic title attracts hijacking - OP, if you want it reopened, send PM ]


----------

